
Designing Large-scale 'Nudge' Engines - ldayley
http://isl.stanford.edu/colloquium/colloquium_prabhakar.html
======
yew
Anyone have more information on this? I don't see a paper title or any links
but it sounds interesting . . .

~~~
ldayley
I submitted hoping to find out more myself. I'm intrigued.

